# Empty Discovery Bar == very slow menus



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

For the past two days, my Discovery Bar has been blank. There are no items displayed, but it is not giving me any Network Connection errors (repeat, no error messages). This is causing the menus to respond very slowly. Navigating into a group of shows takes upwards of two minutes. It is painful.

The TiVo is connected to my network because I can access it from my iPad. Is anyone else seeing this behavior?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

not at all here. You might try rebooting.

Just because your iPad can see your TiVo doesn't mean your TiVo isn't having an issue reaching the TiVo servers. You may want to also try forcing a daily call.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have experienced this for the past few days, but have not had the chance to sit through a reboot. A quick flip to the sd menus got things peppy again. Down-Up-Pause-Pause. I'll probably get a chance to reboot tonight to hopefully sent things straight again.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> not at all here. You might try rebooting.
> 
> Just because your iPad can see your TiVo doesn't mean your TiVo isn't having an issue reaching the TiVo servers. You may want to also try forcing a daily call.


I was just noting that the TiVo was connected internally to my network so it wasn't a problem with the connection to the router. I'll try the daily call.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dbenrosen said:


> I was just noting that the TiVo was connected internally to my network so it wasn't a problem with the connection to the router. I'll try the daily call.


I was just mentioning it since I know a couple people in the past assumed since the iPad app worked they weren't having internet issues.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Connection to the mother ship went thru without a hitch. But still no items in Discovery Bar and menus incredibly slow. Guess I'll try a reboot.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

the reboot fixed it.


----------



## JJK1954 (Sep 6, 2011)

I find that the SD menu is much faster.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JJK1954 said:


> I find that the SD menu is much faster.


That is the understatement of the year.


----------



## prowler27708 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been having the same problem in about the same time frame - and repeated reboots have *not* fixed the issue. Went through all the same troubleshooting steps too. Something smells rotten in the state of TiVo...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

rebooting worked for me.

Have you tried the SD menus to see if you have a problem there?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I send all of my TiVos through a software restart (versus pulling the plug) on a regular bases (every week or 2). 

Regardless of what anyone wants or wants to believe, TiVos are computers running on complex software and pretty much all continuously running computers have software and/or hardware glitches that cause either partial or full crashes sooner or later. 

Routine restarts helps prevent the inconvenience of such crashes.

Thanks,


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Routine restarts helps prevent the inconvenience of such crashes.


And others might restart as well if the process didn't take 20 minutes!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> I send all of my TiVos through a software restart (versus pulling the plug) on a regular bases (every week or 2).
> 
> Regardless of what anyone wants or wants to believe, TiVos are computers running on complex software and pretty much all continuously running computers have software and/or hardware glitches that cause either partial or full crashes sooner or later.
> 
> Routine restarts helps prevent the inconvenience of such crashes.


That is a fairly accurate generalization of most MS-Windows computers (especially pre-7). However, my Linux machines (desktops and servers) almost never need rebooting and run complex software 24/7 for many, many months or even years without ever being rebooted. Some support hundreds of users. Typically the only time I have to reboot is due to a hardware failure, hardware upgrade, or OS upgrade (not update).

Yes, the TiVos are, indeed, computers. Full computers at that. And it might be true that rebooting the Linux-based TiVo regularly is useful, but only due to hardware flaws or software & config flaws that have not been corrected.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

crxssi said:


> That is a fairly accurate generalization of most MS-Windows computers (especially pre-7). However, my Linux machines (desktops and servers) almost never need rebooting and run complex software 24/7 for many, many months or even years without ever being rebooted. Some support hundreds of users. Typically the only time I have to reboot is due to a hardware failure, hardware upgrade, or OS upgrade (not update).
> 
> Yes, the TiVos are, indeed, computers. Full computers at that. And it might be true that rebooting the Linux-based TiVo regularly is useful, but only due to hardware flaws or software & config flaws that have not been corrected.


Everything is better than it used to be including Windows. I still use XP at work many people do not reboot all that often and eventually have issues, I reboot daily and do not issues hardly at all. I also run a Linux powered laptop (running peppermint). The laptop is old - 6+ yrs? and because I can power up and log in less than a minute I power it down when it isn't being used constantly. If I get into a power surfing session for several hours (video, many tabs, etc.) I can cause problems with it that will require a reboot to fix.

Honestly my TiVos would likely be fine if I went longer between restarts but it only takes a few seconds to start the restart when I am done watching TV. I normally end up watching TV at fairly odd times so no issues with something being record.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> but it only takes a few seconds to start the restart when I am done watching TV. I normally end up watching TV at fairly odd times so no issues with something being record.


If I did that, it would simply get stuck in an endless reboot, due to the Slide remote dongle. Yet another issue they have not fixed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> I send all of my TiVos through a software restart (versus pulling the plug) on a regular bases (every week or 2).
> 
> Regardless of what anyone wants or wants to believe, TiVos are computers running on complex software and pretty much all continuously running computers have software and/or hardware glitches that cause either partial or full crashes sooner or later.


Wow.. my TiVo HD reboots a lot, and sometimes I have to reboot it, because it seems to be dying.. (if I leave the network plugged in, it seems to reboot a lot more.. especially when it tries to download podcasts for some reason).. and I have a dead S1..

But my series 1 hasn't rebooted in a VERY VERY long time, at least months, as far as I can remember.. (I have to reset the 30 second skip on that, so I know when it's rebooted)

...and if my TivoHD weren't dying (seemingly hardware failure -- not hard drive since I did replace that with no apparent change), it had been up for months if not years before it started going bad.


----------



## prowler27708 (Jul 7, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> rebooting worked for me.
> 
> Have you tried the SD menus to see if you have a problem there?


Nope, no problem once I switch to SD.


----------



## denise1768 (Apr 16, 2010)

We are having the same issue and we rarely ever have problems with our unit. Usually the HD menus are speedy.

Since yesterday, if I select a recording, it takes about 2 minutes to load. Also, If it was part of a series, there were times when there weren't any shows inside that folder..

Noticed that the ads on top were blank too. Rebooted a number of times and it fixed it temporarily. The last time, I thought maybe I wasn't connected to the net, so I went to force a call in to tivo, and that seemed to work. Let's see how long this lasts.

Denise


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

IMHO, the Premiere relies too much on an internet connection. If the Premiere senses a lost internet connection, anything shared on the local network, by way of TiVo Desktop, is not accessible either. I can't believe it would be that difficult for the Premieres to be able to download all the icons and program banner icons and store them on the internal HD for recall instead of the Premiere having to go out to the web for content that should be cached locally. I think if the Premiers didn't rely so heavily on a net connection, the HD menus could almost be just as fast as the SD menus. I personally hate the SD menus because of the lack of PIG, otherwise I would probably be using them myself.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

strejcek said:


> IMHO, the Premiere relies too much on an internet connection. If the Premiere senses a lost internet connection, anything shared on the local network, by way of TiVo Desktop, is not accessible either. I can't believe it would be that difficult for the Premieres to be able to download all the icons and program banner icons and store them on the internal HD for recall instead of the Premiere having to go out to the web for content that should be cached locally. I think if the Premiers didn't rely so heavily on a net connection, the HD menus could almost be just as fast as the SD menus. I personally hate the SD menus because of the lack of PIG, otherwise I would probably be using them myself.


You are 100% correct that the design is insane. Especially for things that are ALREADY RECORDED- those things should have all their info downloaded and ready from time of recording, when the user doesn't have to interact. That could be extended to all the information in the guide, too, although it would be a lot of data, there is plenty of time to do it when not interacting (just like downloading the guide stuff). Internet connections are MUCH faster than they were years ago, so it should not be a big deal. Plus, being non-live, it wouldn't matter the speed or latency. Almost EVERYTHING should be cached.

The only time it should have to do anything "live" would be when searching extensive on-line collections out of Netflix's control, like Netflix/Amazon. And that should be both optional, and sub-menu based.

However, I still don't think the HDUI would be as fast as the SDUI, not with the current programming/environment. The HDUI would be much faster, for sure, and a whole lot less annoying. But it still has a lot more to draw, and I don't think they do it efficiently.


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

crxssi said:


> You are 100% correct that the design is insane. Especially for things that are ALREADY RECORDED- those things should have all their info downloaded and ready from time of recording, when the user doesn't have to interact. That could be extended to all the information in the guide, too, although it would be a lot of data, there is plenty of time to do it when not interacting (just like downloading the guide stuff). Internet connections are MUCH faster than they were years ago, so it should not be a big deal. Plus, being non-live, it wouldn't matter the speed or latency. Almost EVERYTHING should be cached.
> 
> The only time it should have to do anything "live" would be when searching extensive on-line collections out of Netflix's control, like Netflix/Amazon. And that should be both optional, and sub-menu based.
> 
> However, I still don't think the HDUI would be as fast as the SDUI, not with the current programming/environment. The HDUI would be much faster, for sure, and a whole lot less annoying. But it still has a lot more to draw, and I don't think they do it efficiently.


I agree about the HDUI speed; TiVo needs to completely abandon Flash and keep things simple designed specifically to run on the Unix platform like the OS .


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

dbenrosen said:


> For the past two days, my Discovery Bar has been blank. There are no items displayed, but it is not giving me any Network Connection errors (repeat, no error messages). This is causing the menus to respond very slowly. Navigating into a group of shows takes upwards of two minutes. It is painful.
> 
> The TiVo is connected to my network because I can access it from my iPad. Is anyone else seeing this behavior?


Same exact issues here for the last few days. Haven't gotten a chance to reboot yet. For all those who think it's an internet connection issue, I think you're wrong. I've had my internet down and my premiere continued to work just as well as with the internet working. The only difference is the error message in the discovery bar. Considering that this current issue is fairly common it must be some kind of software or Tivo server glitch that's causing the slow down.


----------



## efrsysop (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm also seeing the blank discovery bar with no error message about an internet connection. I see the green circle and the whole experience is just awful. I have forced a daily call and that works fine, I can even transfer shows from one TiVo to another. I think there is something going on with TiVo's servers, I will try a reboot tonight, but the internet is definitely working.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Add me to the list.

For the last week or so, I've had many instances of a blank discovery bar, and the occasional two-minute green circle when trying to play a show.

Rebooting the Tivo had no effect.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I too have had problems within the past couple of days where the discovery bar is completely blank and I cannot get my shows in the HD menus. I've really never had any issues with the HD interface until now. Switching to SD menus works. I rebooted last night when I went to bed. We'll see if that had any effect. What could be going on on TiVo's end to have suddenly caused this?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Saw this same issue last night. Rebooted this morning, but didn't get a chance to see if it fixed things.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Rebooting has fixed the issue for me.....so far.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

Same issue here for the last several days. Rebooted, but no change (or, if there was a change initially, it reverted before we turned the TV back on the next day after an overnight reboot). Network connectivity is fine per Tivo's on self-tests, connections to Tivo's service, and the small graphics and episode numbers that appear to the right when growing My Shows (those are gone when network cable is unplugged).

Has anyone actually had the time/patience to call Tivo? I'm not a good candidate. 20 minutes into the 60 minute-long network connectivity troubleshooting script I'd just hang up out of frustration since I know that's FINE.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

TivoInNY said:


> Same issue here for the last several days. Rebooted, but no change (or, if there was a change initially, it reverted before we turned the TV back on the next day after an overnight reboot). Network connectivity is fine per Tivo's on self-tests, connections to Tivo's service, and the small graphics and episode numbers that appear to the right when growing My Shows (those are gone when network cable is unplugged).
> 
> Has anyone actually had the time/patience to call Tivo? I'm not a good candidate. 20 minutes into the 60 minute-long network connectivity troubleshooting script I'd just hang up out of frustration since I know that's FINE.





patnmike427 said:


> Originally Posted by tomhorsley
> I used to have this problem all the time, then I looked at my router logs and found that the tivo dhcp client never renews the lease. I switched to a static IP config for the tivo and problem went away and never came back (well, except when comcast internet is actually down).
> Yup-this is your winner, right here...here's how to fix this once and for all, even for the novices/non-techies:
> 
> ...


Do that.

EDIT: Also worth your while to DMZ the static IP you specify on the Tivo. PM me if you need help. I have 3 Premiere's set up as described above and have no issues.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

kettledrum said:


> Rebooting has fixed the issue for me.....so far.


Rebooting fixed the issue for me as well, each time it happened. What I normally do when this issue happens is switch to SD menus (thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause), use them until I have something else to do and there are no recordings going on; then I switch back to HD UI and do a soft reboot. Each time I do this I am reminded how much faster SD UI is, and I wish I could just keep using them, but "stop responding to remote" thing happens to me every so often with SD UI (and never with HD UI) and is much worse than this issue.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

MC Hammer said:


> Do that.
> 
> EDIT: Also worth your while to DMZ the static IP you specify on the Tivo. PM me if you need help. I have 3 Premiere's set up as described above and have no issues.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not sure exactly how that would resolve the problem if the Tivo clearly has a valid IP address (dynamically assigned via DHCP, so it must be renewing the lease) and its own network diagnostics check out fine, as do connections to Tivo's service. In the interest of education, why would a static IP address help here, where the Tivo clearly has a valid IP? To me, the issue seems isolated to the discovery bar population and doesn't seem to be a connection issue.

Thanks, again, for the suggestion. I'll update this post to let everyone know if it worked.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

TivoInNY said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not sure exactly how that would resolve the problem if the Tivo clearly has a valid IP address (dynamically assigned via DHCP, so it must be renewing the lease) and its own network diagnostics check out fine, as do connections to Tivo's service. In the interest of education, why would a static IP address help here, where the Tivo clearly has a valid IP? To me, the issue seems isolated to the discovery bar population and doesn't seem to be a connection issue.
> 
> Thanks, again, for the suggestion. I'll update this post to let everyone know if it worked.


Can't really explain why it works - it just does. Not sure if it will work for this specific issue but its worth a shot. The steps I posted earlier are a bit longwinded - here's a revised statement.

*Short Version*

1) Static IP on Tivo (My Tivos would sometimes have problems renewing their DHCP leases after the current one expired. Seople on these forums have reported similar issues.)
2) 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 input as static DNS's on router (General networking performance improvement.)
3) DMZ of static IP (Ensures that no type of firewall or port filtering will ever interfere with the network operations of the box.)


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

TivoInNY said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not sure exactly how that would resolve the problem if the Tivo clearly has a valid IP address (dynamically assigned via DHCP, so it must be renewing the lease) and its own network diagnostics check out fine, as do connections to Tivo's service. In the interest of education, why would a static IP address help here, where the Tivo clearly has a valid IP? To me, the issue seems isolated to the discovery bar population and doesn't seem to be a connection issue.
> 
> Thanks, again, for the suggestion. I'll update this post to let everyone know if it worked.


So, after setting a static IP and rebooting the Tivo (again), the discovery bar problem does appear to be resolved. It's been about 12 hours now with no issues. Many thanks to MC Hammer for the suggestion! Still not sure why it works, or if my change happened to just correspond with a fix from Tivo, but it's working again now.

Is it working again for others again or is setting a static IP the trick (or at least a workaround to a Tivo issue)?

UPDATE: Back to sporadic or missing discovery bar items and green circle issues...sigh. Maybe I should take "sporadic" as a positive sign?


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

TivoInNY said:


> Is it working again for others again or is setting a static IP the trick (or at least a workaround to a Tivo issue)?


As the OP, my TiVo was already set up with a static IP address when I experienced the issue.

I have seen the blank Discovery Bar again, but it hasn't had the same negative impact as it did when I started this thread. Mostly though, since the reboot the Discovery Bar has been populated.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

MC Hammer said:


> Do that.
> 
> EDIT: Also worth your while to DMZ the static IP you specify on the Tivo. PM me if you need help. I have 3 Premiere's set up as described above and have no issues.


Why do you recommend DMZing the TiVo?

Edit: never mind. Just saw your later post


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jfh3 said:


> Why do you recommend DMZing the TiVo?
> 
> Edit: never mind. Just saw your later post


I do a lot of tinkering with networking (doing packet captures with Wireshark, etc) so I'm pretty familiar with the Internet related activities of my Tivos. I've had my Premieres a little over a year now. In that time, Tivo has changed the ports the devices communicate on 4 times. This is why you'll sometimes see your box work fine and then all of a sudden start having various network related issues - missing PGD connections, errors accessing Netflix, Hulu and the like. DMZing the static IP you set up ensures that this will never happen to you again and since I've done it to my boxes, I've seen DRASTICALLY improved performance.


----------



## efrsysop (Sep 19, 2008)

Rebooting my S4 XL took care of the blank discovery bar and the green circle of death when trying to browse "My Shows". I have never seen this problem before, but yea, wow, SDUI is MUCH faster than HDUI, I've been living in HDUI since I purchased this box, so never knew how painfully slow it was.

Oh well, I'm just happy I can watch TV in the upper right hand corner again 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm having this issue too. Just started in the last week. Has there been a recent firmware update that has caused this?


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

ckelly33 said:


> I'm having this issue too. Just started in the last week. Has there been a recent firmware update that has caused this?


14.8c was about a month back. Can you perform the steps I gave jfh3 to see if that fixes it? I'm curious to see if static IP/DMZ does the trick.


----------



## SiPaolo (Aug 4, 2008)

I wanted to throw my experience in here as well. 

My premiere is now dead, and stuck on the starting up screen for over a day, and multiple attempts. I rebooted after running into the same problem of Green circles of Death, and a blank discovery bar that popped up last week. I'm happy I have the extended warranty, but am out of luck with this tivo, and suspect the hard drive is fried. It's a drag that it's only a bit over a year old. I've upgraded prior tivo's but left this one untouched, and without a disk image to work from.

I have no idea why now, or what may be contributing to this new behavior, but I'm bummed. Hope the next one lives longer and is more viable than this one.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

MC Hammer said:


> 14.8c was about a month back. Can you perform the steps I gave jfh3 to see if that fixes it? I'm curious to see if static IP/DMZ does the trick.


I can try tomorrow (I'm off). I was about to try it earlier but a few posts later, it looked like it wasn't successful for a couple of users already (TivoinNY & dbenrosen)...or am I misreading?


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

ckelly33 said:


> I can try tomorrow (I'm off). I was about to try it earlier but a few posts later, it looked like it wasn't successful for a couple of users already (TivoinNY & dbenrosen)...or am I misreading?


Didn't see TivoinNY's update. As for dbenrosen, as far as I know, he isn't running DMZ.

TivoinNY, green circle issues aside, if you reload HDUI (Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play) do Discovery Bar items appear or no?


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

MC Hammer said:


> Didn't see TivoinNY's update. As for dbenrosen, as far as I know, he isn't running DMZ.


I am not running DMZ for the TiVo.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I ran into this bug about a week ago. Re-booted it worked for a while then yesterday it occurred again. I have been using static IP address and I am hardwired on a fios network. I have 2 units that are affected at different times and do not use a DMZ.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

MC Hammer said:


> Didn't see TivoinNY's update. As for dbenrosen, as far as I know, he isn't running DMZ.
> 
> TivoinNY, green circle issues aside, if you reload HDUI (Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play) do Discovery Bar items appear or no?


The Discovery Bar populating is still flaky, but much better over the last couple of days. Not sure if Tivo has fixed things, the static IP is helping, or what. My guess is something on Tivo's end since the same issue started happening to others around the same time.

I only tried dropping to SD and back to HD once, and the items didn't appear.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

After using the HD menus since June 2010, I have finally given up and switched to the SD menus.

This latest issue (constant green circles, discovery bar freezing, etc.) has driven my wife to the point where she's asking about what it would cost to switch to the Verizon DVR.

Now, after switching to SD menus, she is happy again (except for wondering why I put her through "that torture" for so long and didn't switch to the SD menus sooner).


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Still zero issues here. Discovery bar has been there every time I've gone to TC.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

still having the issue, even after reboots. I've seen this before.. It usually fixes itself. I've never had to do anything like changing network stuff like setting a static IP or putting the TiVO in the DMZ or any of that stuff.

Running SD menus for now..


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> still having the issue, even after reboots. I've seen this before.. It usually fixes itself. I've never had to do anything like changing network stuff like setting a static IP or putting the TiVO in the DMZ or any of that stuff.
> 
> Running SD menus for now..


What type of router are you using?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MC Hammer said:


> What type of router are you using?


Linksys WRT54G.. Same one I have been using for years, including over a year with the premiere without too much issues.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> Linksys WRT54G.. Same one I have been using for years, including over a year with the premiere without too much issues.


Static IP never hurts especially knowing about the bugs users on this forum have reported regarding the Tivo's failure to renew its DHCP lease. DMZ is just added bonus. As this is what I'm running and everything works fine, its obviously not anything on Tivos end.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

MC Hammer said:


> Static IP never hurts especially knowing about the bugs users on this forum have reported regarding the Tivo's failure to renew its DHCP lease. DMZ is just added bonus. As this is what I'm running and everything works fine, its obviously not anything on Tivos end.


IMHO, this particular issue has nothing to do with internal network problems. It's happening to too many people all of a sudden, who have been running fine for a long time. [My Tivo has always had a static IP address.]

The problem may or may not be on Tivos end (it could be a problem with some intermediate node in the network). It may also be a Tivo software issue that only exhibits itself under certain circumstances. It could be a lot of things. The fact that you haven't seen the problem tells us virtually nothing.

And frankly, if by some chance it is a local network issue, that just tells me that the Tivo handling of the discovery bar is even more screwed up than I thought -- everything else in my house is working flawlessly, and now that I've switched to the SD menus, so is the Tivo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MC Hammer said:


> Static IP never hurts especially knowing about the bugs users on this forum have reported regarding the Tivo's failure to renew its DHCP lease. DMZ is just added bonus. As this is what I'm running and everything works fine, its obviously not anything on Tivos end.


You may be right about static IP being usefull, but why did it normally work OK before? I didn't change anything. It has to be on the TiVo end.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> You may be right about static IP being usefull, but why did it normally work OK before? I didn't change anything. It has to be on the TiVo end.


As I've explained earlier in this thread, Tivo continues to change the inbound ports the box receives information on (the most recent change was with 14.8c with another minor change around 3 weeks ago as far as I can tell). You could just disable your router's firewall if you have a software based firewall on all your computers. If thats not an option, adding in port exceptions in the router, which will only work if you have one Tivo, or DMZing are your only other options. Its dumb as hell, I know, but trust me it works.

EDIT: Also check if your router has NAT filtering (primarily found on D-Link and Netgear routers) as this could also mess with your Tivos ability to receive information from Tivo's servers.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, this sort of "proves" it IS something TiVo did...


I am certainly doing NAT. Not sure if that is the same as NAT filtering or if it is something else.

SOMETHING gets to my box. It still makes its daily calls. And I can still schedule stuff from the TiVo.com website. it works. It goes to TiVo. I get the response back and everything. So, clearly, there is network connectivity betweeen my TiVo and the TiVo "mothership"


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> So, this sort of "proves" it IS something TiVo did...
> 
> I am certainly doing NAT. Not sure if that is the same as NAT filtering or if it is something else.
> 
> SOMETHING gets to my box. It still makes its daily calls. And I can still schedule stuff from the TiVo.com website. it works. It goes to TiVo. I get the response back and everything. So, clearly, there is network connectivity betweeen my TiVo and the TiVo "mothership"


Since Linksys currently doesn't support any type of NAT filtering, DMZ or disabling the SPI firewall are the only things you can do to fix this.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I went to the SD menus for a day, deleted the 175 "deleted items' from my TiVo. The next day, I returned to the HD menus and did a reboot. 

I doubt what I did had any effect (it shouldn't have). I can say, I've not had one issue the last 4-5 days. Maybe the latest firmware has memory issues?

I don't know but I'm happy again.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

I have had the XL for since May of 2010, been dealing with all the problems with this thing since day 1 when I had the plain Premiere. Haven't really checked back with this forum for several months because the XL has been working OK (no spinning green circles, no lockups or random reboots, etc.).

However, the past few days it has been sluggish. Then I noticed the spinning green circle. The other night it locked up solid. Tonight I noticed there is no discovery bar and the spinning green circle pops up anytime I try to play a recorded show and it just hangs there. It eventually returns to the main page if I keep hitting the tivo button. No new changes in my network or hardware. Running an ethernet fast cable broadband.

It sure seems to me that it is now operating just like it did last May when I first bought the darn thing: What a POS this thing is. I am so tired of dealing with this thing.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

WillH said:


> I have had the XL for since May of 2010, been dealing with all the problems with this thing since day 1 when I had the plain Premiere. Haven't really checked back with this forum for several months because the XL has been working OK (no spinning green circles, no lockups or random reboots, etc.).
> 
> However, the past few days it has been sluggish. Then I noticed the spinning green circle. The other night it locked up solid. Tonight I noticed there is no discovery bar and the spinning green circle pops up anytime I try to play a recorded show and it just hangs there. It eventually returns to the main page if I keep hitting the tivo button. No new changes in my network or hardware. Running an ethernet fast cable broadband.
> 
> It sure seems to me that it is now operating just like it did last May when I first bought the darn thing: What a POS this thing is. I am so tired of dealing with this thing.


That's exactly what I had going on....all of it.

I went to the SD menus for a day and then I saw a post that describes improvment after deleting the items from the 'recently deleted' area. I did that and went back to HD menus (after a reboot) and have had no issues in the last few weeks.

I was hesitant to try it too, because it SHOULDN'T result in an improvement, but out of sheer disgust I tried it and (for whatever reason) it worked. I had owned my TiVos since release date and had never had to delete items from the 'recently deleted' area - so I didn't understand why I should have to after all of this time. Maybe it has something to do with the way the latest software update handles the memory....I don't know.

Try it.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

ckelly33 said:


> That's exactly what I had going on....all of it.
> 
> I went to the SD menus for a day and then I saw a post that describes improvment after deleting the items from the 'recently deleted' area. I did that and went back to HD menus (after a reboot) and have had no issues in the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll try it tonight. I went back to the SD menus last night just so I could actually watch some programs that I had recorded.

It amazes me what continues to go on with TiVo. They have come out with the new ELITE quad tuner premiere but still have the same buggy interface. Why don't they fix the interface BEFORE coming out with new models? This may make sense to Tivo for revenue streams in the short run but in the long run people are going to catch on. In my neighborhood there are a lot of people switching to Fios and UVerse. Say what you want about them and how they stack up, the point is that people are not running to TiVo like they used to; In fact, I'd bet people are running _*from*_ TiVo after owning a Premiere. I only hope they stay in business a few more years so I can recoup my investment.

Another funny thing: I was getting those email surveys from TiVo about every 2 months all through last year. I haven't recieved one of those since last year. Either they quit sending them altogether or they got tired of reading all my negative comments and suggestions.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

off topic, but those surveys continue. May just need to sign up again.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> off topic, but those surveys continue. May just need to sign up again.


Yep, I still get them monthly. And I am brutally honest in answering them. I have no problem with rating good things good, but I am always more than willing to mark bad things bad. And when they have "free type" areas, I paste in a bunch of stuff.

Granted, about half those surveys are more like targeted marketing junk than really wanting to know about the technical operation of their boxes.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

ckelly33 said:


> I went to the SD menus for a day and then I saw a post that describes improvment after deleting the items from the 'recently deleted' area. I did that and went back to HD menus (after a reboot) and have had no issues in the last few weeks.


On second thought, I don't think I can, or want, to delete all my recently deleted programs one by one........With a 1TB drive there are literally pages and pages of recently deleted programs. I don't see a way to clear the folder either.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

Well, I've been on the SD menus for a couple of days now (since having the empty discovery bar issue posted earlier) and I am now getting the occasional soft reboot when hitting the TiVo buttom. By soft reboot I mean I get the THX banner and then the short Tivo animation which lasts about 20-30 seconds and then it goes to TiVo central.

Can anyone shed some light on this? 

I haven't had to deal with these issues for many months now and all of the sudden I am starting to have the same issues I had back when the Premiere first came out.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

WillH said:


> Well, I've been on the SD menus for a couple of days now (since having the empty discovery bar issue posted earlier) and I am now getting the occasional soft reboot when hitting the TiVo buttom. By soft reboot I mean I get the THX banner and then the short Tivo animation which lasts about 20-30 seconds and then it goes to TiVo central.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471010

It is not a soft reboot, it is just another well-known, long-standing, still not fixed bug. You can interrupt the playback of the intro animation clip at any time by pressing left or TiVo.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

WillH said:


> On second thought, I don't think I can, or want, to delete all my recently deleted programs one by one........With a 1TB drive there are literally pages and pages of recently deleted programs. I don't see a way to clear the folder either.


Yeah, its a pain alright. I had like 175. Took forever but the result was good (for me).

I noticed my TiVo now has a slightly different firmware. I wonder if it fixed anything in regards to this (14.9c now I think...I do remember that it ended in 'c').


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I called Tivo, they said it is a problem on their end and it would be fixed in an update within the next two weeks. I was told to use the sd menus for now and that would take care of it and it has.

Update: I too deleted all my recently deleted shows and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

crxssi said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471010
> 
> It is not a soft reboot, it is just another well-known, long-standing, still not fixed bug. You can interrupt the playback of the intro animation clip at any time by pressing left or TiVo.


Thanks.

I seem to remember my Premiere doing this early last year (when I first bought it) and it was fixed in a subsequent firmware. I wish there was a Smilie for a head shake.......


----------



## rdstoll (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi - thought I would relay my own experience with this issue.

I was able to connect to Tivo service and the internet no problem per Tivo's own network diagnostics, but my HD menu was extremely slow and I kept getting a "No network connection" error in the menu banner where there are usually ads for shows. Also, I didn't have any access to things like YouTube or Netflix (they weren't even listed anymore).

After rebooting the Tivo and resetting the Tivo Wireless N adapter to no avail I finally narrowed down the problem. Turns out that the Wireless N adapter, while connected to my wireless network, was having issues. When I connected the Wireless N adapter directly to my laptop, it took forever to browse to any websites and would often time out. Even after resetting the Wireless N adapter and setting it up again, I kept experiencing the same issue.

So I unplugged my cable modem, wireless router and Wireless N adapter, which I factory reset prior to unplugging.

I powered up the cable modem. Check. Powered up the wireless router. Check. Then I plugged in the Wireless N adapter and went through the setup again (192.168.10.1) and got it connected to my network again. Voila! All of a sudden I was able to browse without any problems when I had the Wireless N adapter connected directly to my laptop.

So I then restarted my Tivo, waited the customary 10 minutes for it to get fully powered up, and then plugged in the Wireless N adapter. Went to Settings & Messages --> Settings --> Network & Phone --> Change Network Settings --> Get automatically from a DHCP Server. This worked. So then I went back and did View Network Diagnostics --> Test Internet Connection. That worked! And as a final step I switched back to the HD menu (Settings --> Displays --> Choose TiVo Menus --> Tivo with HD Menus) and all of a sudden I was rockin' and rollin' again.

One Note: As mentioned by many on here, I found that switching to the SD Menu prior to going through all of this was a lot easier so I would do that prior to going through all of the above motions.

Sorry if that's a bit exhaustive and repetitive but I wasted hours dealing with this and it seems like this is an issue so thought I would share everything I did.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rdstoll said:


> Sorry if that's a bit exhaustive and repetitive but I wasted hours dealing with this and it seems like this is an issue so thought I would share everything I did.


Probably 75% of the time when users are having problems with TiVo network connectivity or network performance/reliability, it is because of wireless. I would HATE to be a TiVo support rep when the customer is trying wireless. I would tell them the very first thing to do is to run an ethernet cable and test it without wireless involved.

Glad you got it working!


----------

